# University find 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder



## unregistered (Oct 14, 2019)

My buddy spotted this bike locked up outside a dorm and knew it deserved a better life. He left a note on it and several months later the gal eventually called. He didn’t need it so he passed it on to me.

So it’ll be my winter project. My goal is to strip it down, clean the paint, get it back to stockish and ride it.

Unfortunately, the goofball drilled holes on both ends of the top tube to run electrical wires through it for a light setup. Sheesh...


----------



## unregistered (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, finally got around some ambition and time to work on this. It's cleaning up a bit nicer than I had thought it would and that's exciting. 

Not holding much hope for the paint and decals but if the parts are clean and properly sorted that's good enough for me. 

The plan is to run the stock wheels, drivetrain and add my Brooks saddle and S&M Husky bars to an ACS stem. Mild custom.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 15, 2019)

A little more progress on this one. Cleaned and adjusted all bearings. Getting a bit more amped to finish this as it nears completion. I might take more creative liberties down the road if I like it.

Does anyone know what chain would’ve been stock on this? Sedis?


----------



## unregistered (Dec 30, 2019)

My local shop helped me put the final buttoning finishes on this recently. I really like it!

I have an ACS seat post clamp coming for it as this one is stripped out. Maybe I’ll periodically put some period upgrades on this as time goes on. Seems like a great start!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 30, 2019)

Not much for gears and cables , but those bikes have always struck a soft in me , great job on the refresh,  looks great and ready to hit the streets and trails !
Enjoy your new toy .

Rafael


----------



## Sven (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Dec 31, 2019)

Nice save and its cool to see another getting the treatment.
Fun bikes to ride, my 82 sidewinder rarely sees the hooks in the garage.


----------

